# Mediterranean Torta



## mish (May 24, 2005)

MEDITERRANEAN TORTA 
Servings: 8 appetizer

Vegetable cooking spray 
5 (8 inch) flour tortillas 
1 (10 ounce) package frozen creamed spinach, thawed
1 cup crumbled feta cheese 
1 (12 ounce) jar roasted red peppers, drained and chopped
1 large tomato, chopped 
1 1/3 cups Cheddar French Fried Onions or French Fried Onions
3 tablespoons chopped pitted kalamata or ripe black olives
1/2 cup shredded mozzarella cheese 

Preheat oven to 350° F. Coat a 8 to 9-inch spring form pan with vegetable cooking spray. 

Arrange 1 tortilla in bottom of pan. Spread tortilla with 3 tbsp. spinach. Top with about tbsp. each feta cheese, peppers, tomato, French Fried Onions, and 2 tsp. olives.

Repeat to make 3 more layers. Arrange remaining tortilla on top; coat with vegetable cooking spray. Bake 25 minutes until hot. Sprinkle with mozzarella and remaining onions. Bake 5 minutes until onions are golden. Cut into wedges to serve.


----------



## PA Baker (May 24, 2005)

This sounds great and easy.  You're on a roll today, Mish!


----------



## mish (May 24, 2005)

Thank you, PA.  I'm getting my fingers limbered up.  Out with the old, & in with the new...spring must me in the air


----------

